ASK HN: What startup information should be public to all the employees? - IsraCV
======
gigatexal
As a former startup employee I wasn’t told much and that always irked me. When
pivot after pivot came I could only to speculate as to why.

So, ideally, I would — and an employee of a startup — want to be told as much
as possible. You likely structured my compensation with either equity or
options and I’d like to know how the company is doing, and be involved in the
direction, so as to put me and management in somewhat of a level playing field
instead of merely a cog in the proverbial code wheel stamping out services for
the business.

Salaries should be public. Job titles and descriptions and responsibilities as
far as possible (lots of people wearing lots of hats in an early startup)
should be public. The roadmap should be public. Again, where I say public I
mean to the employees.

